# Premium account worth it for property sales?



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

A Spanish friend wants to sell a *very *basic property at a *very* basic price. Is it worth taking out a Premium Account or are there other ways to go?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Rofa said:


> A Spanish friend wants to sell a *very *basic property at a *very* basic price. Is it worth taking out a Premium Account or are there other ways to go?


I wouldn't have thought it was worth it for one property. There are other forums which allow free listings for private property sales.


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I wouldn't have thought it was worth it for one property. There are other forums which allow free listings for private property sales.


OK thanks - if anyone can point me in the right direction.........


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Rofa said:


> OK thanks - if anyone can point me in the right direction.........


I will PM you with details.


----------

